# Has anyone else's dogs had a bloody nose after taking these meds?



## TexasRanger (Jul 27, 2008)

Chevy, 10+(we aren't sure of her real age), over weight, Lab X, has been on these meds since Thanksgiving to treat mange and other skin problems, my dad took her, so I have no idea what type of mange or what else is wrong since he is on a business trip right now.
This is what she is taking:
Prednisone 20mg, 1 every 12 hours (We just ran out of this yesterday)
Cephalexin Caps 250mg, 1 every 12 hours
Cephalexin Caps 500mg, 1 every 12 hours
Chlorhexidine PS Micro Spray, Between baths
Chlorhexidine PS Shampoo
Last night she had a minor nose bleed, I have heard of Prednisone doing damage to a dog if taken for an extended time and then stopped cold turkey,which our vet had us do.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Stopping a steroid like prednisone cold turkey is NOT a good idea, for many reasons way beyond the realm of a bloody nose. I'd call the vet first thing in the AM and get it re-filled.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I agree, stopping cortisone treatment cold turkey can put his adrenal system into a very difficult and dangerous place. I can't believe your vet had you stop cold turkey, it needs to be weaned off gradually. 

The bloody nose can be indicative of many things, not necessarily related to the course of treatment he is on but definitely needs to be discussed/checked with the veterinarian. 

I would also look into another vet, unless your vet can give you a damn good reason to cold turkey the meds....


----------



## Mason (Sep 17, 2008)

Agreed on the prednisone comments. You also need to have a vet look into a possible reason for mange. If it's demodex, particularly in an older dog, its usually an indication of some underlying problem (unless it started while she was on the prednisone).

Another concern would be, why prednisone to treat mange??? That's only going to make it worse, seeing as it lowers the dogs immune system. She'd be defenseless against the little buggers, and they'd take over. I've had it happen with my dog. He was being treated for "puppy strangles" with the steroid, and then BAM, what was once localized demodex became generalized within about 3 days. Ugh.

I'd vote on the suggestion of a second opinion. ASAP.


----------



## curlgirl (Apr 8, 2007)

You need to wean off of steroids, whether it is a dog or a human. I took steroids for my Asthma and wasn't weaned properly. I woke up the morning after stopping the steroids, went to the bathroom like usual and couldn't get up off of the toilet because my legs gave out. I had to start back on the steroids and then be slowly weaned off. Please call your vet about the nosebleed. It wouldn't surprise me at all if it was due to either the steroids themselves or withdrawl from steroids. My dog was absolutely nuts when he got a single dose steroid injection for his allergies.


----------

